# Windows 8 general question.



## romaurie (May 23, 2008)

I am currently running windows 7 Ultimate on a versin activated by "extreme loader".It was worked fine for a few years but my new antivirus GDATA determined it was a threat and before I realised what had happened, did something to it.Cannot find log of what.Point is it now appears on the list of windows versions I have to boot listed as extreme loader.If I load it I get the "cannot find Xeldy" message repeating over and over.
I have now ordered a copy of windows 8 which |I ran a compatability guide for and found acceptable.
Now I seem to remember getting "ticked-of" by someone on this forum before for asking about extrreme loader.If that is still the situation forget the question.
What I do wonder is why the price of windows fluctuates so greatly on mail order companise.I know windows from Microsoft is $289 so how is it that many companies offer it on-line for $50-$100?They claim these are new sealed copies etc and of course because it sold under e-bay's "umbrella" does cover you if there is an issue.Still, if they are ligtamte copies, why the vast price difference.
Another issue is that I am am based in Israel but want my windows entirely in Enlish accept to be able to translate Hebrew.When I download Chrome no it will not give me an English version to install.Even when it appears to be in English when I right click for options the options are in Hebrew and I can't see how to switch to English.It never used to be a problem.I was able to download Chrome in English before.The default setting is Explorer 8 and is Hebrew biased.Very difficult to link with English versions of other software.
I cannot upgrade Explorer because it sys it is supported by windows service pack 1 & I don't appear to have service pack 1.Possibly due to the extreme loader being on the fritz.Windows 8 may close this problem.
Regards
Roamurie


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Those people on eBay are legitimate as long as the feedback is high. They can sell it at low prices since they order in bulk.

You will need to buy a Windows 8 Language Pack OS if you wish to change the language on the fly.

Did you make sure that you can find drivers for your PC for Windows 8?


----------



## romaurie (May 23, 2008)

Microsoft did a scan and said it was acceptable.
My main problem is when I try and install Google Chrome, because I am located in Israel it automatically connects to a il site and \chrome is in Hebrew.I realy need it all in English.I can read the basic hebrew but when it gets a bit more involved I'm stumped.
Regarding drivers for my PC.
I am running Intel (R) Core (TM)2 Duo CPU E4800 @ 3.00GHZ GB RAM 32 bit.
Sparks Geo force 8400 graphics card.
Should I do a clean install on another partition.I have 2 hard drives in the PC with quite a lot of space.


----------



## romaurie (May 23, 2008)

Another question.Is there a straightforward way to remove unwanted widws options on my boot up.I know I"m supposed to use BSD edit.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Here is how to change your language in Chrome: Google Groups
If you want to remove items from Startup, go to Search and type *msconfig* right click the *msconfig *results and *Run As Administrator*. Go to the *Startup* tab and uncheck what you don't want to start with Windows.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

romaurie said:


> Microsoft did a scan and said it was acceptable.
> My main problem is when I try and install Google Chrome, because I am located in Israel it automatically connects to a il site and \chrome is in Hebrew.I realy need it all in English.I can read the basic hebrew but when it gets a bit more involved I'm stumped.
> Regarding drivers for my PC.
> I am running Intel (R) Core (TM)2 Duo CPU E4800 @ 3.00GHZ GB RAM 32 bit.
> ...


 
The scan doesn't check drivers from the manufactures website.

Make and model number of your PC?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Are you trying to fix Windows 7 or did you install Windows 8?. There are no Service Packs for Windows 8, only for Windows 7. Though there is a Beta version of Windows 8.1. 
Go to the *Device Manager*, What drivers are you missing? For what version of *Windows*? What is the make and model# of your computer/motherboard? If you have yellow flags in* Device Manager*, go to the computer/motherboard manufacturers *support/download drivers *site and type in your make and model# or service tag# and download whatever drivers you need in the *Device Manager*.


----------



## romaurie (May 23, 2008)

I am trying to fix windows 7 which is running with extreme loader on "D" partition.I have formated "C" partition where I want to run windows 8.My computer is a "Hybrid" built by a local company to my requirements in 2009.I am running Intel (R) Core (TM)2 Duo CPU E4800 @ 3.00GHZ GB RAM 32 bit.
Sparks Geo force 8400 graphics card.
This does not have true HDMI out but DVI with an adaptor to give HDMI which does not carry sound.This still has to be sent by 4mm jack plugs.So I would have to upgrade my mother board & graphics card and probably the power supply which is not going to be enough for the other components.At least if I know what motherboard & graphics card I can see if it is worthwhile upgrading or building from scratch.
I realy do appreciate any help I can get on this.
romaurie


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Go to the *Device Manager*, What drivers are you missing? .... What is the make and model# of your computer/motherboard? If you have yellow flags in* Device Manager*, go to the computer/motherboard manufacturers *support/download drivers *site and type in your make and model# or service tag# and download whatever drivers you need in the *Device Manager*.


*Windows Loader Extreme* by passes Windows Activation, which means you are running an illegal version of Windows 7. If this is not true, please let us know. This would be causing many problems as well. You can install Windows 8 on your other partitions if you like. 
Thank you for the information, but we still need the make and model # of your _motherboard._ If you don't know and you need drivers in the *Device Manager*, then install Speccy, after it scans go up to* File/Publish Snapshot*, copy the link and paste it in your next post. We would need this info to help you if you need to download any drivers from the manufacturer. 
Do you have a standard monitor that uses *DVI *or* VGA*? If trying to run to your TV, I only see a world of hurt with your current video setup of HDMI through an adapter.


----------

